# World Cup



## JohnMF (Jun 11, 2010)

Any American's on the forum gonna be watching this World Cup?

I know you lot aren't too keen on "Soccer", but the US play England on Saturday (19.30 UK time). It should be a good game. The US side has really improved over the last few years, I reckon it will be a tough match.


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, of course.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2010)

You betcha!!! I watched the first two games live today, recording two tomorrow and watching one live. I waited four effing long years for this!...


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not American, but...
GO BRASIL!!


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2010)

... and I will be too... so,.. so far we can say not many Americans then


----------



## Formatted (Jun 12, 2010)

After all the crap BP has been getting.

We better beat them.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 12, 2010)

*JA JA JA! NA LOS DEUTSCHLAND!*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2010)

Brasil/Brazil = American tooo!


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 12, 2010)

I would watch, but the USA team is going to win by at least 2 _touchdowns_ making this a boring game. hehehe
yeah, we Americans hate soccer, NOT!

I am very interested in the World Cup, even watched the opening ceremonies.
I think the game between USA and England is going to set the tone for USA players.

There are some really good teams this time, I look forward to it.


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Brasil/Brazil = American tooo!


Yeah, so are Canada and Mexico. But unless one specifically mentions North, South or Central it is assumed to be USA, especially when the game is between USA and UK 

And BTW there are more than one UKs as well


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dang it... It's a draw.


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2010)

Meh USA were very lucky.


----------



## CW Jones (Jun 12, 2010)

Arch said:


> Meh USA were very lucky.



Absolutely they were. Green will be having nightmares about that for the next 5-10 years!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2010)

See what happens when you eat fish and chips before the game?  Greasy hands!


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 12, 2010)

Overall, a decent start for the USA. Lets see what the next two matches bring...this time the USA (Americans ) will be favored.


I have not seen the televised schedule, but there are some very interesting matches in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 12, 2010)

I can catch . . . . . LOL jk i&#039;m Robert Green | Facebook

Made me laugh!


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

Formatted said:


> I can catch . . . . . LOL jk i'm Robert Green | Facebook
> 
> Made me laugh!


 eacesign:  eacesign:


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 12, 2010)

ughh im so mad im working all this week except friday and saturday D:


----------



## CW Jones (Jun 12, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> ughh im so mad im working all this week except friday and saturday D:



meh don't feel that bad, I have a full week as well. I just set the DVR for the "good" games so I can watch them whenever. I love having a paid for DVR box... with a 500GB hard drive


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 12, 2010)

CW Jones said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > ughh im so mad im working all this week except friday and saturday D:
> ...


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 16, 2010)

well it's been a pretty boring World Cup up to now... and those horrible trumpet things are really annoying.

I loved this though... gotta love the boundless optimism of our American friends 

don't know wether it's a mock-up, or real, but it made me smile.


----------



## ifi (Jun 16, 2010)

JohnMF said:


> well it's been a pretty boring World Cup up to now... and those horrible trumpet things are really annoying.
> 
> I loved this though... gotta love the boundless optimism of our American friends
> 
> don't know wether it's a mock-up, or real, but it made me smile.


Now this is funny :lmao:


----------



## Arch (Jun 16, 2010)

Yup, thats no fake John that was real!!... unbelievable i know...


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 16, 2010)

haha... i'm kinda in awe of it's audacity, it's brilliant.

It's like the polar-opposite to our tabloid press.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 16, 2010)

But in a way...it's kind of true!


----------



## rallysman (Jun 16, 2010)

I only watch for the vuvuzela. 


Just kidding, I only watch it for tBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 16, 2010)

VUVUZELAS!!!!! WOOT!! haha.  its part of the game but kinda annoying.

I'm rooting for USA to head to the next round.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 18, 2010)

Blasphemy!!!  USA scored 3 legal goals and they tied with Slovenia (2-2)!!! WTF???  Where is that POS referee from?

Granted, USA did not play well in the first half  but played a decent second one. USA's third goal was disallowed for a phantom fault against a Slovenian player, upon review there was no fault, on the contrary, one of our players was pulled down. WTF???

I am pissed...:gah:


----------



## ifi (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Blasphemy!!!  USA scored 3 legal goals and they tied with Slovenia (2-2)!!! WTF???  Where is that POS referee from?
> 
> Granted, USA did not play well in the first half  but played a decent second one. USA's third goal was disallowed for a phantom fault against a Slovenian player, upon review there was no fault, on the contrary, one of our players was pulled down. WTF???
> 
> I am pissed...:gah:



+1

WTF Man... :madmad::madmad::madmad:


----------



## Arch (Jun 18, 2010)

hehe i dont blame you for being annoyed... i honestly thought USA would loose though, they really didn't start playing early enough in the game, so a draw is at least something


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 18, 2010)

i missed the US match (was working), sounds like it was a decent game.

...just about to watch England make a meal of it against Algeria.


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 18, 2010)

Soccer... Well the only interest I have in it, is the fact the whole world plays in it. Therefore I only really look at the standings to see how the US team is doing. If they do poorly, I shake my head and wonder how it could be. If they do good, I give them no credit for doing what they're suppose to.
:greenpbl:

If the US team gets knocked out, I move down the list to the next "friend".


----------



## Arch (Jun 18, 2010)

yea.. so England game... is it too late to change manager?... and maybe a few players?  :meh:

I can't quite remember a poorer England performance... ever.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 18, 2010)

Arch said:


> yea.. so England game... is it too late to change manager?... and maybe a few players?  :meh:
> 
> I can't quite remember a poorer England performance... ever.



yeah... that was utterly dismal. Some of the players actually looked like they'd never kicked a ball before.


----------



## aliaks (Jun 18, 2010)

*USA! USA! USA! *


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2010)

America has 8 teams in the world cup!

Uruguay
Mexico
Argentina
USA
Paraguay
Brazil
Honduras
Chile


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 18, 2010)

Only one America?


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2010)

JohnMF said:


> i missed the US match (was working), sounds like it was a decent game.
> 
> ...just about to watch England make a meal of it against Algeria.


 thank me later 

BBC iPlayer - Match of the Day Live: 2010 FIFA World Cup: Slovenia v USA


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Only one America?


 what?

also what was the deal with the Spannish ref in the germany vs serbia game?

Biast f***ing c**t
The amount of free kicks / pentalties germany should have recieved...

they still messed up the penalty they DID get though...
bad show.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow!!!  What a lucky shot for the USA team! Granted they scored a valid goal which was (again) disallowed by the side ref for an imaginary offside. Now USA and England move on...  Let the games begin.


----------



## ifi (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Arch (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea im still dissapointed in England, we can do a hell of a lot better than that.... but at least we are through. :mrgreen:


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 23, 2010)

At least the Dutch actually have a chance to win this... But the world around me is going orange... Can't stand it anymore!


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 23, 2010)

England always have to do things the hard way... just relieved to be through.

Well done to the U.S Team, you could see how much in meant to the players when they scored... Now, can we have Landon Donovan back at Everton for the start of the new Premier League season please?


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 23, 2010)

it's sad what happened with the France team that went home because of internal struggles, talk about dirty laundry outside, huh?


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 23, 2010)

best game is gonna be Brasil vs Portugal [:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 24, 2010)

See you all on Sunday then, UK-supporters.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 24, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> See you all on Sunday then, UK-supporters.



hehe... fate has brought us together again, as it so often does.

for England supporters, England v Germany is probably as big as it gets.

What are the chances of it going to penalties?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2010)

So!
It's only another half hour until THE match starts...!
Let's watch it, wait, and see...


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2010)

Yup... i would wish you luck, but not this time


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2010)

Understandably so.
I'd do the same. Only not this time .


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, sorry, guys.

But I said "May the better team win" and it looked like the German team WAS the better of the two. Even if it actually ought to have been a 4:2 situation, the German team would still have won, and clearly so.

Sorry about the one goal that clearly was one but wasn't given! That was NOT right. And it nags even me. It was so NOT right.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2010)

well we got robbed again before half time... the goal was clearly more than a foot over the line, and that could have really made a difference to our confidence... but tbh, this is the worst England team in years and we just didn't do well defensively. We deserved to loose even if the score was wrong.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 27, 2010)

YEEAAAHHHHHH!!!!! Germany all the way!!!

Even with the disallowed English goal, they got served nicely.

Germany out-played them.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 27, 2010)

Well there's no defending that really. We were dismal. the better team won. Lucky we didn't concede more than four.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2010)

But in my mind it will always be a 4-2 win. Not the 4-1 win that officially shows!


----------



## skywalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Arch said:


> Yea im still dissapointed in England, we can do a hell of a lot better than that.... but at least we are through. :mrgreen:


 
I feel rather pity for England,,,They should play better if the send kick counts. But will that change the fact? I doubt..:meh:


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jun 29, 2010)

I think England needed a big swift boot up the ass after the England vs USA game. Every game I watched of England's they just seemed to go with the flow and not give it all they had. 

Oh well always 3 years and 11 months from now   2014 USA all the way :lmao:


----------



## caveman (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I'm English but as our team ducked out of the tournament in shame I'm now gunning for Portugal (thanks to a work sweepstake) so here's hoping the Spain v Portugal game goes well tonight. Should be a corker!


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh NO! The dutch won from Brazil! I was hoping this game would mean the end of all the orange....:gah:

Guess I have to resist turning orange for a bit longer!;-)


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2010)

heh yea, i was happy for either side to go though really... but then the Brazilians started playing a bit dirty so i was kinda glad they lost.


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 2, 2010)

YOU DON"T LIVE IN AN ORANGE COUNTRY!

Al though I agree they were playing very dirty!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh my! ale:

I'm totally blown away by this result. 

Germany 4, Argentina 0. 

No one would have expected THIS to happen! Woohooo!


----------



## altitude604 (Jul 3, 2010)

Klose is the man!

4 - 0? Love it! I was expecting a 2 - 1 for Germany on this one but I'll take it. lol


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 4, 2010)

Chances on a Netherlands-Germany final are growing!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, it seems like the whole of the Netherlands will stay "clad in orange". People, houses, everything! Congrats... the Uruguayans were not such an easy opponent as some might have thought! They fought bravely and scored twice!
But then Oranja scrored three times... So there. Ready for the finals.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 6, 2010)

I appreciate you not bashing on Uruguay. Suarez caught a lot of grief for his handball in the Ghana game, even though he got a red card. Truth is, any pro footballer in that situation probably would've done the same. 

Both teams played well today. Would have liked to see Uruguay play full force, but alas, this is football. Good luck to Holland in the final!!!


----------



## caveman (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes Uruguay put up a decent fight and should be commended for their cup run. They punched above their weight and played with spirit. I just wish Forlan had played like that when at MU!

Looking forward to a Spain v Netherlands final :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2010)

caveman said:


> Looking forward to a Spain v Netherlands final :mrgreen:


 
Eh???? :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah well, so you were right, Caveman.

Well, I always say: May the better team win. And the Spaniards WERE better today. So they had every right to win this match. I'm not enthusiastic enough to be depressive now.


----------



## altitude604 (Jul 7, 2010)

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!

I guess I surrender to the House of Oranje now.


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 7, 2010)

altitude604 said:


> NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!
> 
> I guess I surrender to the House of Oranje now.



Don't. We have more than enough fans over here...

I do feel for the Germans though. The Dutch were really hoping for a final against Germany.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, "we" (cough-cough) should at least be able to come in third...!!! That is a bit if a must now, I think.


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 9, 2010)

I was kinda hoping for a Holland Germany final too


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just depressed that after Sunday if I want to watch football, I'm stuck with the MLS since I don't get the Fox Soccer Channel. At least until the UEFA finals come on ESPN.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazydad said:


> I'm just depressed that after Sunday if I want to watch football, I'm stuck with the MLS since I don't get the Fox Soccer Channel. At least until the UEFA finals come on ESPN.



If you have an iPhone or an Android you can watch live streaming from ESPN3. I believe they have an app which will allow you to watch live stream. If not, a computer will do as well, just log on ESPN3.com and take it from there. Good luck.


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 10, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Crazydad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just depressed that after Sunday if I want to watch football, I'm stuck with the MLS since I don't get the Fox Soccer Channel. At least until the UEFA finals come on ESPN.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I do have EPSN3 at home so I will be able to watch the weekend games. The firewall at work blocks it, so I guess I will have be productive. As for the phone, I only carry a cell phone because my wife makes me so I just got the free one with the basic plan.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2010)

That was a great 2nd half! Wow!!  What a goal by Forlan! Germany though was able to strike one more time than the opponent and narrowly escaped a tied game in the last second when Forlane hit the transversal. I hope tomorrow's game is equally entertaining.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, yes, I can't but say: all's well that ends well. 

And indeed, I, too, hope for one last equally entertaining game of this tournament.


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 11, 2010)

The city counsel of Amsterdam asked fans to come to the city on Monday for the celebrations on Tuesday. They are expecting a lot of people! The players will make a boat tour through the canals, winning or loosing.
People living on boats along the route are holding their breathe. Last time we won a few boats sank when thousands of people jumped on them to celebrate.


----------



## Arch (Jul 11, 2010)

gogo Spain!

Really well deserved win, sorry holland but it was. 

The dutch should have lost at least 3 men imo, possibly even a 4th....


----------



## Dao (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Spain for their 1st World Cup Winning!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 11, 2010)

It was ugly IMHO. The Dutch tried to clog up the passing lanes and they succeeded. But in doing that they also committed too many bad passes and had too many missed occasions to score. The Spaniards played better overall, more precision and technique, more desire to win. I'm glad they won, they deserved it. Congrats to Spain for their 1st!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 11, 2010)

There have been much "nicer" matches, of course. Yes, the first half was particularly ugly. That kick boxing thing was sooo beyond anything I had ever seen in soccer/football before ... my! 

Yes, I think Spain won the tournament rightfully in the end and I am happy for them. They were the better team. 

And to be the second best team of the whole world isn't THAT bad, either. I mean, you can also be the third best team of the world and still be reasonably happy about that! Ask me!


----------



## AlexL (Jul 14, 2010)

I predict Spain!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2010)

Too late. Some here are "a bit" too late!


----------

